# MLCS Fabulous products AND Service



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Man,

Thanks for the review.

I have the same extension; it was on my old 1946 Delta Unisaw. I got a new table saw recently, and changed my setup around, and it doesn't allow for me to mount it to the new saw.

You have any more pictures of the setup? I'm thinking i can mount the extension table to a shop made cabinet (i don't use a router table all that often, so smaller size it great).

I'm just on the fence of the U-Turn vs PowerLift Pro. Has the U-Turn part of the setup proven to be easy to micro adjust bit height?

thanks!

Ev


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is the pic of the saw with the extension


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

As for micro adjusting I was going to test that out … how much does on complete turn raise or lower the bit. Similar to the DeWalt 735X if you turn the crank any amount it stays where you put it without having to unlock and lock the router. If you can turn the handle you can raise or lower the bit.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks man,

Yeah, my old unisaw, the motor was on the right side, so i mounted that same extension table to the left side, worked great.

New saw the motor is mounted on the left side, so not an option anymore; i also got the 52" extension table on the right, so doesn't work over there either.

Hoping this can attach easy to a cabinet; or i might just order a whole new setup, don't feel like dealing with building one.


----------

